# $700-$800 semi auto shotgun



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

A lot of guns NIB or used in your price range. . .NIB under $500 I'd go with the Mossberg 930 or for just over $500 a Beretta 390. You can buy a Beretta 390 from Walmart. I think both of these guns come with shim kits to adjust fit. 

Is a Stoeger 2000 a Benelli, no. . .is it an inertia gun, yes. There are some good ones and bad ones. . .the earlier production seemed to be a lot worse.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lots of good replys guys. Looks like I have a LOT of homework and testing to do. I would like a SBE II, but don't want to dish out the $1,500 at this time. I may see what gunbroker.com has. A buddy of mine has the Stoeger 2000 and seems like a nice gun, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on it. I don't know much about the Franchi, so I may have to look into those a little more. Keep the replys coming.


----------



## goosekiller83 (Jan 22, 2010)

the franchi is just a more expensive stoeger 2000 with a lillte gel in the but pad they shoot the same and feel the same it will just cost you an extra 100-250 dollars


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

goosekiller83 said:


> the franchi is just a more expensive stoeger 2000 with a lillte gel in the but pad they shoot the same and feel the same it will just cost you an extra 100-250 dollars


Yeah but my Franchi is made in Italy ... :corkysm55:lol:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

A gently used SBE I or II will last you for years. Parts are readily available too. - not that you'll ever need 'em. :coolgleam


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

TNL said:


> A gently used SBE I or II will last you for years. Parts are readily available too. - not that you'll ever need 'em. :coolgleam


I picked up a HK SBE with less than 100 rounds through it just last summer for $500. Basically a new gun. Probably could have paid less, but the guy was obviously down on his luck and the extra $$$ I could have saved was probably best put in his pocket.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replys. I ended up picking up a gently used Beretta ES100 in shadowgrass camo today. Seems like a very nice gun for $350. I'm off to the skeet range in a little bit to try it out. The nice thing is that if I don't like the gun I am pretty sure I can get most if not all my money back reselling it. Also, now I have some extra playing money for more dekes!

Thanks again.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

smokem said:


> A Franchi I12 can be had at that price range. I've got one and love it. Ran 2 boxes of steel through it the first day I got it, and it handles any load with out a hickup... I call it the Mercury Brand of the Benelli owned semiautos. You'll have to move up to the Benelli if you want 3-1/2 though.



I second the Franchi I-12. Feels like a 20ga, knocks stuff down like a 10ga! Very good quality and action similiar to the big B company.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

jimbobway said:


> How about a Rem 11-87 ?


 
Exactly what I did. Supermag.

No freaken way was I spending 1500 on a gun thats gonna get beat to death.

Bought it in October, $625 NIB, used it about 6 or 7 hunts, and looks 30 yrs old.


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Thanks for all the great replys. I ended up picking up a gently used Beretta ES100 in shadowgrass camo today. Seems like a very nice gun for $350. I'm off to the skeet range in a little bit to try it out. The nice thing is that if I don't like the gun I am pretty sure I can get most if not all my money back reselling it. Also, now I have some extra playing money for more dekes!
> 
> Thanks again.


Well how did it shoot? This is a great gun at a great price. I always wanted one of those and I never see them for sale:sad: ...always here of good deals other got on them however.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

flavo said:


> Well how did it shoot? This is a great gun at a great price. I always wanted one of those and I never see them for sale:sad: ...always here of good deals other got on them however.


 
Gun shot great and felt even better! 4 rounds of skeet without a hiccup. Kicks a little more than some the other semi's that I've shot so I ordered a limbsaver pad for it. So far I am very impressed with the gun and I would recommend it to anyone who can find one for a good deal.


----------

